# Daily Suppa Thread



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's everybody havin' tonight?

I'm makin cheekun cordon bleu' with a white wine/cream sauce. Angel hair pasta w/ butter, garlic, peas and mushrooms.

And my appetizer of course


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Lawd man you kill in me......


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Lawd man you kill in me......



It's all pay back for last week with your on the water thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> It's all pay back for last week with your on the water thread



Yeah, poor poor man...

Got a chicken in the rotisserie.. Follow it up with some butter beans and squash...


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea pay back is Potty Mouth, I'll change it this time myself
Gonna be Subway in this cafe......


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, poor poor man...
> 
> Got a chicken in the rotisserie.. Follow it up with some butter beans and squash...



 sounds good Slay!



SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yea pay back is Potty Mouth, I'll change it this time myself
> Gonna be Subway in this cafe......



 

Post pics of that sub or didnt happen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yea pay back is Potty Mouth, I'll change it this time myself
> Gonna be Subway in this cafe......



Bring it!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cut the chicken breast in halves, pounded em out. Layer of cheese, two pcs Black Forest ham, another piece of cheese and roll em up. In the oven at 350.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bring it!





Home boy's got his own rotisserie!! Dad gum


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

I give,y'all got me.  That doggone cheekin looks preganated. It sure looks good and juicy.

Cantwaitto see y'all plates


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Good looking food guy's, nothing fancy here only beans and taters with biscuits.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 23, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bring it!



Going to be good for sure! I need one of those!



droptine06 said:


> Cut the chicken breast in halves, pounded em out. Layer of cheese, two pcs Black Forest ham, another piece of cheese and roll em up. In the oven at 350.



Sounds like that will be great too!

3 egg omlette with andoullie, baby spinnach, tomato, onion, feta and extra sharp cheddar cheese. Toasted French bread.  Lazy tonight- long stressful day. I should have got a 2 piece and fries box.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Home boy's got his own rotisserie!! Dad gum



Heck yeah!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Going to be good for sure! I need one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that omelet sounds good! And a whole lot better n fast food! Sorry you had a rough day brother, pour ya a tall one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Cut the chicken breast in halves, pounded em out. Layer of cheese, two pcs Black Forest ham, another piece of cheese and roll em up. In the oven at 350.



That's going to be good!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Man that omelet sounds good! And a whole lot better n fast food! Sorry you had a rough day brother, pour ya a tall one




It does sound good! Pour ya 2!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

K80Shooter said:


> Good looking food guy's, nothing fancy here only beans and taters with biscuits.



Ain't nuttin wrong with that, good and simple


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Slay, you up for a lil avatar bet on the Florida vs UGA bball game tonight?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2013)

Man! More good eats at Yall's houses tonite!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2013)

ooops! Here is mine. Marinaded turkey breast, limas, fried okra(the only way I will eat okra) slaw and corn nuggets.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Post pics of that sub or didnt happen



I told ya'll --- just ol Subway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Plate pic...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I told ya'll --- just ol Subway



I'd eat it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> ooops! Here is mine. Marinaded turkey breast, limas, fried okra(the only way I will eat okra) slaw and corn nuggets.





Looking dang good Pay!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Hey Slay, you up for a lil avatar bet on the Florida vs UGA bball game tonight?



You must be out of your mind... I just got my Avatar back!!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> ooops! Here is mine. Marinaded turkey breast, limas, fried okra(the only way I will eat okra) slaw and corn nuggets.



Man alive that looks good!! Try roasting the okra, my wife n kids would only eat it fried til I roasted some in the oven. It's not slimy and really good.



SapeloJoeBro said:


> I told ya'll --- just ol Subway



 ain't nuttin wrong with that




Browning Slayer said:


> Plate pic...



Dang that looks good, love some speckled beans and squash!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> You must be out of your mind... I just got my Avatar back!!!



Cheekun!! We only beat y'all by like 41 or sumtin last time


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Chicken's done and plated


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Iron skillet blackened chicken breast.*

Blackened chicken breast, green beans, field peas and oven roasted tater wedges.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd trade mine for yours in a heartbeat Droptine! lol


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Man y'all eatin real good tonight.

Absolutely great pics too


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Blackened chicken breast, green beans, field peas and oven roasted tater wedges.



Looks great dawg! Fine meal there


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Man y'all eatin real good tonight.
> 
> Absolutely great pics too



 yes sir, some fine eatin goin on tonight


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Chicken's done and plated



That stuff in the chicken pan is for da cook.  I scrape it up for sure.....

You done it again


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> That stuff in the chicken pan is for da cook.  I scrape it up for sure.....
> 
> You done it again



 funny you say that cause the ol lady said as i was scrapin that cheese up and puttin it under my chicken  and I quote "hey I want some of that" and i said "nuh uh, I cooked it...I gets to eat it"


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 23, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> That stuff in the chicken pan is for da cook.  I scrape it up for sure.....
> 
> You done it again


Sap ain't lying, that's the best part!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

I love it


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2013)

Was hongry last night once we all made it home.

Needed something fast.

Ground pork, ground beef, leftover grilled yardbird, jalapeños, onions and chili powder and cumin.







Stuffed it in double shells and more jalapeños, onions, maters and cheese.  Cheated with a can of frijoles.  'Twas tasty and fast.

Wanted seconds but stopped.  It was more fun watching my family destroy the stuff.  I'm grateful they share my like for spicy foods.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Great lookin grub Dub!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Great lookin grub Dub!!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Great lookin grub Dub!!





Browning Slayer said:


> My thoughts exactly!



Thanks.


Was fast.....but not so fast.

I enjoyed a pair of these while cooking-unwinding.  Fairly decent suds.  Ice cold from the freezer.  Texted that pic to a buddy whose wife and he loved the Bud Brewmaster trio.  I think this was the result of the consumer voting on that trio. 

Will enjoy the rest of them while grilling on my next day off.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Was fast.....but not so fast.
> ...



I seen that beer the other day and almost picked up a 6. It's decent huh?


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> I seen that beer the other day and almost picked up a 6. It's decent huh?



Yup.  Very decent, IMO.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dub said:


> Yup.  Very decent, IMO.



Good deal, will give it a try. First thought was some marketing ploy by Bud...look at this cool bottle...and then some half asked attempt at good amber lager


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Man, y'all had it goin' on last night! I shouldn't have looked at this at this time in the morning. :


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 24, 2013)

*sure was*

It sure was hopping around here last night. We had some good pork ribs at church supper - they're a treat! 

Good thing I had a slice of breakfast fatty this morning, otherwise I would need to go find a meal!

Going to have to try that cordon blue. That's a tasty concoction there Dub. Nicely done everyone.




NCHillbilly said:


> Man, y'all had it goin' on last night! I shouldn't have looked at this at this time in the morning. :


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dub said:


> Yup.  Very decent, IMO.



Got off work early today, swing by the store for some corn meal and they had sold out of the Bud. Picked up a 6 of Henry Weihnards Redwood Flats Amber...will let u know how it is.



NCHillbilly said:


> Man, y'all had it goin' on last night! I shouldn't have looked at this at this time in the morning. :



Where was you hidin'? We all know you done whipped up sumtin good



nockemstiff said:


> It sure was hopping around here last night. We had some good pork ribs at church supper - they're a treat!
> 
> Good thing I had a slice of breakfast fatty this morning, otherwise I would need to go find a meal!
> 
> Going to have to try that cordon blue. That's a tasty concoction there Dub. Nicely done everyone.



I'm gonna have to make me one of them breakfast fatties


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Figured we can just keep this thread rollin' for tonight. Browned this bottom round roast early this mornin' and chopped up some red taters, onion, carrots and okra. (I would put okra in just about everything if I could get away with it, love me some okra). Low and slow in the crock pot and a pan of corn bread to....and maybe....just maybe a cold beverage or 3


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^^^^ thats gonna be good !


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep real good eats abound last night for sure. 

Dub - nice man.

Wife not feeling well today.   Buffalo chicken pizza for supper.  Me and the son love it. 

Man that crockpot roast looks good and know what you mean about okra.  Love it anyway it's cooked.  We put it up every year so we can eat throughout the winter.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yep real good eats abound last night for sure.
> 
> Dub - nice man.
> 
> ...



Mmmmm buffalo cheekun anything is good, 'specially pizza. You makin it yourself? 

And I've been known to put down several jars of pickled okras in one sittin on many occasion.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

Found one we get from Walmart and then build on it. Man it is killer. Will give ya name when I make it up.
Know what'cha mean about picketed okra. Got some myself, Mrs H22 puts it up every year.  Good stuff.  It's good in a Bloody Mary too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yep real good eats abound last night for sure.
> 
> Dub - nice man.
> 
> ...



Man, that sounds good!

Steak night at Slayers...


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, that sounds good!
> 
> Steak night at Slayers...



I'll take the one on the right please


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

Man them t-bones gonna be soooo good and a great day to grill too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> I'll take the one on the right please



That's mine!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Man them t-bones gonna be soooo good and a great day to grill too.



Yeah it is



Browning Slayer said:


> That's mine!



You're not my friend anymore....not even in America


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

I just take the pieces on the left side of each bone


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Plated and devoured, it was terrible


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

I ran out of room on my plate..


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I ran out of room on my plate..



My kind of steak there bud! More than a plateful!! Looks great


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

Y'all got me beating my head on da table. You'll did outstanding.

Just added extra cheeses, basil and peppers. Try it they are real good for a quick pizza. U think u eating buffalo wings.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I ran out of room on my plate..



 That's not fair. That makes me hungry. 

I'm makin' some bacon-wrapped filets with cremini mushrooms, roasted red taters, 'sparagus, and garlic bread.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2013)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!! All the above looks great!!!!!

Had home made Lasagna by my Daughter tonite. Stouffer's eat yer heart out!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 24, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Man!!!!!!!!!!!! All the above looks great!!!!!
> 
> Had home made Lasagna by my Daughter tonite. Stouffer's eat yer heart out!




Tell your daughter she wore Stouffer's out.  All 3 look real good.  Like that salad.   she did great.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Man!!!!!!!!!!!! All the above looks great!!!!!
> 
> Had home made Lasagna by my Daughter tonite. Stouffer's eat yer heart out!



Your daughter can sure do some mighty fine cookin'! I wonder where she got it from?


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Y'all got me beating my head on da table. You'll did outstanding.
> 
> Just added extra cheeses, basil and peppers. Try it they are real good for a quick pizza. U think u eating buffalo wings.



You gonna have to change your name to PaPa SapeloJoebro, that looks crazy good



NCHillbilly said:


> That's not fair. That makes me hungry.
> 
> I'm makin' some bacon-wrapped filets with cremini mushrooms, roasted red taters, 'sparagus, and garlic bread.



You must be havin the Royal family over for suppa, cause that meal be fit for a king! Can't wait to see the pics...heck I'm hungry again just thinkin bout it



Paymaster said:


> Man!!!!!!!!!!!! All the above looks great!!!!!
> 
> Had home made Lasagna by my Daughter tonite. Stouffer's eat yer heart out!



She done real good Pay!! Stouffers who?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Your daughter can sure do some mighty fine cookin'! I wonder where she got it from?



By reading this forum!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 24, 2013)

Simple and quick tonight. Scrambled egg sandwich with bacon.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 24, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Man!!!!!!!!!!!! All the above looks great!!!!!
> 
> Had home made Lasagna by my Daughter tonite. Stouffer's eat yer heart out!



Wow Pay, that's awesome!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 24, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Simple and quick tonight. Scrambled egg sandwich with bacon.



I would like to request one of these sammiches delivered to me at 6am tomorrow....seriously


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is awesome!

Great looking eats!

Wife and I went to see Zero Dark Thirty.   Awesome movie.

Came home hungry and just wanted tasty protein.

Cooked up a few chicken tenders that were covered lightly with mustard and then hit with rub.










They were perfect as is....but I sauced them some and it just wasn't as good as rub only.  Shoulda left well enough alone.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 24, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> I would like to request one of these sammiches delivered to me at 6am tomorrow....seriously



Yeah Drop, I'll be there @6am sharp! Make sure you don't leave till I get there.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good Dub!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Yeah Drop, I'll be there @6am sharp! Make sure you don't leave till I get there.



"If I ain't there by 6:00....just wait longer!"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2013)

Dub said:


> This thread is awesome!
> 
> Great looking eats!
> 
> ...



Looks good Dub. The wife and I are hitting that movie tomorrow!


----------



## VANCE (Jan 25, 2013)

some good looking meals to be had last night


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

VANCE said:


> some good looking meals to be had last night



X 2


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2013)

tilapia, rice, broccoli ...... a quick easy meal


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> tilapia, rice, broccoli ...... a quick easy meal
> 
> View attachment 712191



 only thing missin' is some hot sauce


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

More great food being seen this morning


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like everyone ate good last night!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

K80Shooter said:


> Looks like everyone ate good last night!!



One of us was supposed to be eatin' good this morning...a hot egg, bacon n cheese sammich to be exact.....and I don't wanna name names bout who this fella is that fell through but his screen name has sumtin to do with some Div. 2 school wannabe football program and a number in the 40's or somethin' like that....think he's got a pic of some dog tryin' to bite another AU player in his avatar to


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> some Div. 2 school wannabe football program





EWWWWWW...........WEEEEEEE U DIDN'T!!!!!

Not my DAWGS !!!!!!!

COME ON GDAWG44 hep me...............


What wrong wif ya??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> but his screen name has sumtin to do with some Div. 2 school wannabe football program and a number in the 40's or somethin' like that....think he's got a pic of some dog tryin' to bite another AU player in his avatar to






You'll like what I've got planned for suppa.... You encouraged me.... Haven't had it in a few months...


More to come!!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

Next time I be down on the coast I gotta find me some of them little gators and fry it up.

Git it done Slayer, look forward to it and I know Droptine06 will not disappoint ya.w

Thanks man for having my back.

DAWGS gotta stick together


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> EWWWWWW...........WEEEEEEE U DIDN'T!!!!!
> 
> Not my DAWGS !!!!!!!
> 
> ...







Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you done forgot you spot little Gator... 2 in a ROW!
> 
> If'n ya fix something nice for dinner I might fa give ya...
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah....well we beat ya'll 2 in a row in basketball  

I encouraged you?? Gator tail for dinner?

I may have to swing by a Korean rest. off Buford Hwy. and pick up some grilled dawg


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah....well we beat ya'll 2 in a row in basketball  :d
> 
> i encouraged you?? Gator tail for dinner?
> 
> I may have to swing by a korean rest. Off buford hwy. And pick up some grilled dawg


man you got me rolling in the floor !!!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> man you got me rolling in the floor !!!!





All in good fun my friend! I love pokin' at a Dawg just as much as they do me, but at the end of the day I'm a football fan first, SEC fan second, Gator third and them Dawgs run a close 4th. I dont get into the needless arguin' and raised tempers and bashin and what not over a team/game. I was raised by a Gator(my Dad graduated from there), but lived most my life here in ole GA...have slowly grown fond of the Dawgs durin' that time, key word is slowly


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you done forgot you spot little Gator... 2 in a ROW!
> 
> If'n ya fix something nice for dinner I might fa give ya...
> You'll like what I've got planned for suppa.... You encouraged me.... Haven't had it in a few months...
> ...





SapeloJoeBro said:


> Next time I be down on the coast I gotta find me some of them little gators and fry it up.
> 
> Git it done Slayer, look forward to it and I know Droptine06 will not disappoint ya.wThanks man for having my back.
> 
> DAWGS gotta stick together



Unfortunately just got the word from the boss that she had already made plans with some friends to go get some messican....so I'm off duty tonight.

Waitin' to see what Slay is up to.....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Country Fried Deer Steak w/ buttermilk gravy
Mashed Garlic Taters
Mac & Cheese
Sweet Tea

I'm not very good at makin gravy & this is my 1st attempt @ buttermilk gravy. It's a little more brown than I'd like but it actually turned out tastin pretty good!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett that looks real good.

Lawdy. Messican
Tex Mex Taco casserole


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Country Fried Deer Steak w/ buttermilk gravy
> Mashed Garlic Taters
> Mac & Cheese
> Sweet Tea
> ...



I wouldn't hesitate 2 seconds on eatin it! Looks dang good to me


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

Bowled and ate


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Crickett that looks real good.
> 
> Lawdy. Messican
> Tex Mex Taco casserole



Good lawd that looks good, is that Sghetti noodles in there? What's all in that lil pan of goodness?


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Good lawd that looks good, is that Sghetti noodles in there? What's all in that lil pan of goodness?



No noodles it's messican rice.

Hamburger meat, black beans, messican rice, tortilla chips cracked on top then cheese.   Wife said kernel corn should be also but we were out.  Hamburger meat messicaned to your taste when cooked in the skillet.

it's quick and easy.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> No noodles it's messican rice.
> 
> Hamburger meat, black beans, messican rice, tortilla chips cracked on top then cheese.   Wife said kernel corn should be also but we were out.  Hamburger meat messicaned to your taste when cooked in the skillet.
> 
> it's quick and easy.



Man that'd make a good dip to!! Gonna be makin some
Of that shortly! Tell the Miss's thank you!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Y'all are eat'n good again tonite! I had some left over rotisserie chicken and fried taters. No pics.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Crickett that looks real good.
> 
> Lawdy. Messican
> Tex Mex Taco casserole



 that's looks good! Might have to try that one night.


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dos Equis n lime time!!


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 25, 2013)

@DROP, dang my tongue just slapped my eye!

Those 5 spice loins with egg roll and duck sauce - my my, tasty...

Had a side of the Thai Curry Sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings with the garlic peppercorn and with the 5 spice medallions, very nice too...


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

nockemstiff said:


> @DROP, dang my tongue just slapped my eye!
> 
> Those 5 spice loins with egg roll and duck sauce - my my, tasty...
> 
> Had a side of the Thai Curry Sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings with the garlic peppercorn and with the 5 spice medallions, very nice too...



Oh yeah, real good food.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Dos Equis n lime time!!



Yes sir. I sure could hit that and a couple of more.  Good stuff! I hear ya.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> I may have to swing by a Korean rest. off Buford Hwy. and pick up some grilled dawg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2013)

Just for you DT! Chicken cordon bleu!! I told ya you inspired me... Along with my peppers and some green beans...


----------



## VANCE (Jan 25, 2013)

all veggies


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2013)

I even have some left over peppers..


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 25, 2013)

Man them peppers look good!

Vance that veggie plate looks good also!

Nockemstiff you've got a winner also.

Crickett I gotta try that buttermilk gravey.... Looks good.

Droptine06 could you please fix me a drink?

Every ones eating good tonight!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 25, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> One of us was supposed to be eatin' good this morning...a hot egg, bacon n cheese sammich to be exact.....and I don't wanna name names bout who this fella is that fell through but his screen name has sumtin to do with some Div. 2 school wannabe football program and a number in the 40's or somethin' like that....think he's got a pic of some dog tryin' to bite another AU player in his avatar to



Dang! I knew there was something I forgot to do this morning. Ummmmmm,,,,,,,, we did represent pretty well on New Years Day even though we didn't get to play in that "BIG" game in New Orleans on January 2nd. Who was that again who played in the Sugar Bowl?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 25, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> EWWWWWW...........WEEEEEEE U DIDN'T!!!!!
> 
> Not my DAWGS !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry Sap, I wasn't here to defend myself. lol Thanks for having my back Bro!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

nockemstiff said:


> @DROP, dang my tongue just slapped my eye!
> 
> Those 5 spice loins with egg roll and duck sauce - my my, tasty...
> 
> Had a side of the Thai Curry Sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings with the garlic peppercorn and with the 5 spice medallions, very nice too...



Man alive that looks mighty good NES!



SapeloJoeBro said:


> Yes sir. I sure could hit that and a couple of more.  Good stuff! I hear ya.


I gotcha one brother!



Browning Slayer said:


>


 Keep laughin', you's a put up some fried gator I swear I woulda drove over there n picked some up



Browning Slayer said:


> Just for you DT! Chicken cordon bleu!! I told ya you inspired me... Along with my peppers and some green beans...



Looks good brother, thought for sure you was gonna fry up some gator tail



VANCE said:


> all veggies



Dadgum Vance...I'll take two plates please



Browning Slayer said:


> I even have some left over peppers..[/QUOTE
> Uhh pass em here please sit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 25, 2013)

Forgot the pic


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Bro. Taste good right about now.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 25, 2013)

Man, some nice looking peppers! Nice crispy cheese!



> Just for you DT! Chicken cordon bleu!! I told ya you inspired me... Along with my peppers and some green beans...


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 25, 2013)

@Vance, nice spread there sir. I gots to have my veggie plate every now and again and sooner than later now, thank you!


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2013)

Strange work hours today.   Breakfast at 8:45am.....lunch/dinner at 10:45pm.


14oz porterhouse.







Brushed up with EVOO & dusted with steak rub.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 26, 2013)

Was wondering where you had gotten off to. Work getcha did it? Well that steak ought to bring in the weekend just fine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2013)

nockemstiff said:


> Was wondering where you had gotten off to. Work getcha did it? Well that steak ought to bring in the weekend just fine.



Heck yeah.. Help ya sleep with a gut full of meat!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 26, 2013)

nockemstiff said:


> Was wondering where you had gotten off to. Work getcha did it? Well that steak ought to bring in the weekend just fine.



No kiddin! ^^^

Sorry you had a rough day Dub! But you kicked the weekend off right!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2013)

We had some good grilled shrimps and stuff last night, but we forgot to take pics. 




nockemstiff said:


> @DROP, dang my tongue just slapped my eye!
> 
> Those 5 spice loins with egg roll and duck sauce - my my, tasty...
> 
> Had a side of the Thai Curry Sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings with the garlic peppercorn and with the 5 spice medallions, very nice too...



Oh, yeah!



Browning Slayer said:


> Just for you DT! Chicken cordon bleu!! I told ya you inspired me... Along with my peppers and some green beans...



Man, that looks good! What all do you put in them peppers?


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, that looks good! What all do you put in them peppers?[/QUOTE]

It's a mix of sausage, cream cheese, mozzarela, parmesan and cheddar. He gave me directions a while back. I've made em twice now and they are wicked good!


----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2013)

droptine06 said:


> Man, that looks good! What all do you put in them peppers?



It's a mix of sausage, cream cheese, mozzarela, parmesan and cheddar. He gave me directions a while back. I've made em twice now and they are wicked good![/QUOTE]

That really does look and sound great.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 27, 2013)

Dub that steak was outstanding Man


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 27, 2013)

Fried thin pork chops, small salad, green beans, scalloped potatoes, and some pickled banana peppers.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 27, 2013)

Good eats nhancedsvt


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 27, 2013)

*Droptines Rolled Chicken and Sausage clones*

Those things just looked too good. Had to try em! Pecan pellets. 

Started at 18:30, about 60 deg ambient, a probe inserted to the sausage read 67 deg even though I originally had them in the freezer trying to keep the temp down it just took a while to get them and the smoker ready at the same time while occupying the little one, grate temp starting at 232 deg.

At 19:30, meat was at 140 deg, grate at 304 so I am going through this unplugging and plugging thing just to try to keep it out to about 2 hours and give those pecan pellets some time to work.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hot off the grill...*

Just pulled them, 166 deg, grate at 305 deg.

I know the brats said 160 deg on the package, but they still a little pinkish even after 165 deg so next time I will go a little longer. Real good though, like to try this one again.


----------



## VANCE (Jan 27, 2013)

those look good.....nes
we had messican


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Vance. We are going to make some venison messican one night this week too - enchiladas, one of our favs.


----------

